# (MA/SC/NY) FC Swift River's No Problems



## Swift River (Oct 19, 2007)

Swift Rivers No Problems - SR60124202 dob 12/25/2009 

"Kenny" had 17 derby points in 6 starts. In his first year (2013) of running All Age stakes he had 6 1/2 Open points including his win. Kenny earned his FC at 4 years old with another win at the 2014 Long Island Trial in May

FC AFC Land Ahoy x Ecstasy's Fancy Pants MH QAA - "Fancy" is out of AFC Cosmic Blue Genes (Levi) and has All Age points.

OFA Excellent LR-196059E24M-VPI
Elbows Normal LR-EL53354M24-VPI
Eyes clear LR-359584
EIC and CNM Clear

Kenny is black and throws chocolate, no yellow. Kenny will be with Ed Forry beginning Jan 2014. Please call or email Buck Shope for more information. [email protected] (978-375-2112)


*************

_Duplicate ad posted 5/19/14
_

Swift Rivers No Problems - SR60124202 dob 12/25/2009 

"Kenny" had 17 derby points in 6 starts. In his first year (2013) of running All Age stakes he has 6 1/2 Open points including his win. Kenny earned his FC at 4 years old with a win at the 2014 Long Island Trial in May.

FC AFC Land Ahoy x Ecstasy's Fancy Pants MH QAA - "Fancy" is out of AFC Cosmic Blue Genes (Levi) and has All Age points.

OFA Excellent LR-196059E24M-VPI
Elbows Normal LR-EL53354M24-VPI
Eyes clear LR-359584
EIC and CNM Clear

Kenny is black and throws chocolate, no yellow. Kenny will be with Ed Forry for the season. Please call or email Buck Shope for more information.[email protected] (978-375-2112)Kenny is black and throws chocolate, no yellow. Kenny will be with Ed Forry beginning Jan 2014. Please call or email Buck Shope for more information. [email protected] (978-375-2112)


----------

